# stanley #45



## Foster (Feb 25, 2011)

Would anyone here like to have it?
Have the plane, no box, all the pieces are there in very good shape have box of blades two or three missing with the sweetheart logo on box.
I came across this in an old shed on a piece of property that our daughter bought, I will not use it ... 
I'd like it to go to someone who would take care of it..
I live near Eureka Springs, Arkansas 

Thanks, Vernon Foster


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm interested...what would you take for it, plus shipping to zip 78574?


----------



## Foster (Feb 25, 2011)

give me your address and name, I'll mail it to you with the amount postage paid, you can send me that. 479 981 9920 if you don't want your address on here.


----------



## Foster (Feb 25, 2011)

Sold


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i like your style Foster. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Foster (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Mr. Gus I don't know if I have style or not lol, but thanks for the welcome...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to know how this all works out...Since we moderators dropped the ball and let a guy post a ''classified'' for his first post. I hope everything works out well.



.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

*Stanley 45*

I've been wanting to get into hand woodwork for a long time. The little block plane that lives in my nail apron really doesn't qualify.


----------



## Foster (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Daren, I now know better, working all of this off my iPhone -- I did not sell nothing I gave it away, I went to the one place where I knew workers of hand tools were. Won't happen again.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

No problem...I just wish I'da seen it before Mick. :laughing: You sound like a decent dude and I'm glad you found a new home for the plane.


.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Foster said:


> . . . Won't happen again.


It's okay if it happens again, as long as the offer comes to me first . . . . in a PM. :shifty:








.


----------

